# Where is everyone from? (link inside)



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Check it out everyone.  http://www.frappr.com/cheftalkcafe


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

It's great, Kuan! 

(How can I remove a duplicate "shout-out"?)


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Very Cool!!!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

This is great!! I love seeing you all. You're all so cute!

Chrose, you're looking especially dashing this evening.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Yeah I screwed up my shoutout too. How can I fix it so I don't look like a total idiot.

Oops. too late.

Mark


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I don't know about that whole shout out thing. Don't think you can fix it, it's cool, no biggie.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I keep trying to add but the [email protected] thing keeps saying that Toronto isn't a valid city.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Right under where you enter your name there's a "Not in US? Click here" link.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Headless Chicken I keep trying to add but the [email protected] thing keeps saying that Toronto isn't a valid city. 


It's not!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Ouch!:suprise:


----------

